# liaison



## claris

No saben si existe una palabra que signifique persona que actua como intermidaria entre otras personas?  especificamente comunicandose....


----------



## Leopold

Mediador, intermediario, intérprete...

Es lo que se me ocurre.


----------



## Jupiter

INTERMEDIARIO, ENLACE, según el contexto. También INTERMEDIADOR, pero no es una palabra muy común. O bien CORREO, si se trata de comunicación escrita.

Leopold, INTÉRPRETE es otra cosa. [Por cierto, muy buena tu cita. Quién es F.P.?]


----------



## Leopold

Fernando Pessoa... por desgracia no tengo el texto original en portugués


----------



## claris

Gracias!!!!


----------



## araceli

Leopold said:
			
		

> Fernando Pessoa... por desgracia no tengo el texto original en portugués


Hola:
A vida é aquilo que fazemos dela
As viagens são os viageiros
Aquilo que vemos não é aquilo que vemos
Senão aquilo que somos

No sabes el título del poema?
Aquí te paso un sitio dedicado a Pessoa:
www.secrel.com.br/jpoesia/pessoa.html
Espero te guste


----------



## Leopold

Es del "Libro del desasosiego", no es un poema. Pero, de la poesía, Álvaro de Campos me cautivó. 

PS. thanks for the link.  

"Grandes sao os desertos e tudo é deserto,
Salvo erro, naturalmente.

Pobre da alma humana com oásis só no deserto ao lado!"


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

Hola Claris,
Otra posibilidad es "vínculo". Aunque dependiendo del contexto, tambien se puede traducir como "relación amorosa".


----------



## lauranazario

claris said:
			
		

> No saben si existe una palabra que signifique persona que actua como intermidaria entre otras personas?  especificamente comunicandose....



En numerosos lugares he visto este tipo de título corporativo o gubernamental traducido como "*enlace*".
Community Liaison = enlace con la comunidad / enlace comunitario
Press Liaison = enlace de prensa
Media Liaison = enlace de medios (de comunicación).

"Intérprete" no es la traducción correcta para "Liaison" ya que un intérprete efectúa una labor completamente diferente. Un intérprete es un ente 'transparente' cuya labor se limita a transferir información emitida por otra persona en un idioma y 're-expresarla' en otro idioma sin que el juicio/opinión del intérprete intervenga. Como ejemplo de ello tenemos los intérpretes jurídicos, los intérpretes de lenguaje de señas, los intérpretes de conferencia y otros. 
Hago la salvedad porque dá la casualidad que soy intérprete médico... y mis compañeros y yo, de _liaison_ no tenemos nada. 

"Mediador" tampoco es correcto como traducción de "Liaison". Los mediadores son usualmente las personas que efectúan algún tipo de abritraje o mediación entre partes en conflicto. O sea, que su función no es 'transparente'.

Espero haberles clarificado un poco.... y no haberlos puesto a dormir con esta 'charla laboral'. Jajajaja. 

Saludos a todos,
L.


----------



## Leopold

lauranazario said:
			
		

> En numerosos lugares he visto este tipo de título corporativo o gubernamental traducido como "*enlace*".
> Community Liaison = enlace con la comunidad / enlace comunitario
> Press Liaison = enlace de prensa
> Media Liaison = enlace de medios (de comunicación).
> 
> "Intérprete" no es la traducción correcta para "Liaison" ya que un intérprete efectúa una labor completamente diferente. Un intérprete es un ente 'transparente' cuya labor se limita a transferir información emitida por otra persona en un idioma y 're-expresarla' en otro idioma sin que el juicio/opinión del intérprete intervenga. Como ejemplo de ello tenemos los intérpretes jurídicos, los intérpretes de lenguaje de señas, los intérpretes de conferencia y otros.
> Hago la salvedad porque dá la casualidad que soy intérprete médico... y mis compañeros y yo, de _liaison_ no tenemos nada.
> 
> "Mediador" tampoco es correcto como traducción de "Liaison". Los mediadores son usualmente las personas que efectúan algún tipo de abritraje o mediación entre partes en conflicto. O sea, que su función no es 'transparente'.
> 
> Espero haberles clarificado un poco.... y no haberlos puesto a dormir con esta 'charla laboral'. Jajajaja.
> 
> Saludos a todos,
> L.


 Creo que he sido yo el que ha metido a los intérpretes por medio. En fin, no quería liar tanto las cosas, es sólo que no sabía cual era el significado de "liaison" y por la descripción que ella dio pensé que era una opción. 
 La próxima vez buscaré en el diccionario para prevenir.

 L.


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Creo que he sido yo el que ha metido a los intérpretes por medio. En fin, no quería liar tanto las cosas, es sólo que no sabía cual era el significado de "liaison" y por la descripción que ella dio pensé que era una opción.
> La próxima vez buscaré en el diccionario para prevenir.
> 
> L.



Nada, nada... solo hice una clarificación bien intencionada y con un poco de trasfondo 'de propio conocimiento'. No pretendí darle "sermones" a nadie...   

Muchos saludos,
LN.


----------



## Leopold

Os traigo información fresquita. La fuente son mis clases de interpretación en la universidad. Parece ser que en 1996 Gentile, un intérprete australiano, publicó un ensayo junto con otras personas en el que definía la "liaison" en el ámbito de la interpretación. No sé exactamente si la pregunta iba por ahí, pero os lo explico de todos modos porque me parece curioso . Resulta que Gentile llamaba "liaison" toda la interpretación que no fuera de conferencias, es decir la interpretación social ("Contact Interpreting"  para los australianos, "Community interpreting" para los estadounidenses y "Public Service Interpreting" en UK) y la interpretación de enlace. 
Parece ser que hasta entonces la interpretación de liaison ("de enlace" se refería únicamente a la interpretación en el ámbito comercial, diplomático y turístico) y desde la aparición de ese ensayo da la impresión de que el término se ha vuelto algo más confuso. Según nos han dicho existe un problema terminológico al respecto que aún no tiene un desenlace claro.

L.


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Os traigo información fresquita. La fuente son mis clases de interpretación en la universidad. Parece ser que en 1996 Gentile, un intérprete australiano, publicó un ensayo junto con otras personas en el que definía la "liaison" en el ámbito de la interpretación. No sé exactamente si la pregunta iba por ahí, pero os lo explico de todos modos porque me parece curioso . Resulta que Gentile llamaba "liaison" toda la interpretación que no fuera de conferencias, es decir la interpretación social ("Contact Interpreting"  para los australianos, "Community interpreting" para los estadounidenses y "Public Service Interpreting" en UK) y la interpretación de enlace.
> Parece ser que hasta entonces la interpretación de liaison ("de enlace" se refería únicamente a la interpretación en el ámbito comercial, diplomático y turístico) y desde la aparición de ese ensayo da la impresión de que el término se ha vuelto algo más confuso. Según nos han dicho existe un problema terminológico al respecto que aún no tiene un desenlace claro.
> 
> L.



Caramba, Gentile presenta un planetamiento que de verdad es algo confuso, terminológicamente hablando. ¿Quizás parte de su planteamiento sea que los intérpretes que se desempeñan en áreas "informales" (léase, no reglamentadas por parámetros de certificación) tienen la 'libertad' de prestar un tipo de interpretación 'más abarcadora' (o sea 'extender' la definición clásica de un intérprete)? 

Interesante... pero a la vez algo peligroso. Imagínate que a mí --como intérprete médico-- se me acercara un paciente y me pidiera que le explicara la condición que el médico acaba de diagnosticarle. Si eso fuera posible --que no lo es y está fuera de los parámetros de ética profesional de un intérprete médico-- entonces es como casi exigirle a un intérprete (una persona sin estudios formales en Medicina) fuera un 'substituto' de un médico???? Imagínate las implicaciones... es como si a un intérprete jurídico le pidieran una opinión legal.

Sería interesante ver qué opinan otros intérpretes que también son Foreros... no son muchos, pero hay uno que otro "por ahí". 

Saludos,
L.


----------



## Leopold

En clase también nos han contado que por ejemplo, un intérprete social, en una consulta de un médico que está atendiendo a una familia asiática, debería "mediar" entre ambas partes si, por ejemplo, el médico toca la cabeza al niño. Yo nunca había oído que los asiáticos consideraran mal que el médico tocara la cabeza a sus niños, pero eso nos han dicho. Y por tanto habría que tener la suficiente templanza como para explicar a unos y a otros las diferencias culturales. Digo esto porque no es que el intérprete tenga que sustituir al médico o a las partes que representa, pero sí allanar diferencias culturales.
Pienso que si el paciente te pidiese que le explicases lo que el médico le ha disgnosticado, tu deber sería sólo el de trasladar esa falta de comprensión al médico para que éste pudiese reformular lo que ha dicho, es decir, para que él mismo se lo explique, a través de usted. 
En cualquier caso llevo sólo dos meses estudiando interpretación, así que todo lo que sé sobre esto lo extraigo de esas clases. Nada de experiencia real aún.  Pero con un poco de suerte todo se andará.

L.


----------



## Brio

Cuando se trata de una posición fija, se traduce como Coordinador, Agente de Enlace u Oficina de Enlace


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Pienso que si el paciente te pidiese que le explicases lo que el médico le ha disgnosticado, tu deber sería sólo el de trasladar esa falta de comprensión al médico para que éste pudiese reformular lo que ha dicho, es decir, para que él mismo se lo explique, a través de usted.
> L.



¡Ah, ahora estamos hablando de otra cosa! Si el paciente me pide que "yo" le explique, mi deber es formular la pregunta que me han hecho, pero de cara al médico para que éste sepa que le están haciendo una pregunta. Eso sí es perfectamente razonable y dentro de la labor de un intérprete médico. Ahora bien, si la pregunta me la hicieran fuera de la presencia del médico, entonces por ética profesional no puedo brindarle una explicación médica. Allí más bien tendría que decirle que yo no estoy calificada para brindar explicaciones de diagnósticos.

En cuanto a lo de tocar la cabeza del niño, el intérprete no puede funcionar como "mediador" cultural entre los padres y el médico. Esa no es la función para la cual está debidamente certificado ya que puede tener todos los conocimientos de terminología, pero no de costumbres culturales. ¿Me entiendes? Hay que recordar siempre que el intérprete debe ser un ente "transparente" que no interfiera en la comunicación (buena o mala) que se esté llevando a cabo entre las partes presentes ante él/ella.

Por lo menos así me lo enseñaron en mis cursos... jejejeje. 

Saludos,
L.


----------



## Leopold

Estoy de acuerdo sobre lo primero. Pero sobre lo segundo no tanto. Yo creo que un buen intérprete debería conocer profundamente la cultura de los países de los que vienen los interlocutores. Pero es que supongo que el dominio de la lengua lo presupone en cierta medida. Entiendo tu punto de vista y me parece lo más adecuado para interpretación de conferencias, porque es otro tipo de situación. Pero para la interpretación social (o como se la quiera llamar) ¿no te parece que el intérprete representa un papel más denso y menos transparente?

Por cierto, sólo por curiosidad, ¿cuál es tu lengua materna laura? 

L.


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Por cierto, sólo por curiosidad, ¿cuál es tu lengua materna laura?
> 
> L.



Ahora es a mí a quien me da curiosidad  ... porque me muero por saber qué te hizo formular esa pregunta. No nos conocemos personalmente así que no tienes el "beneficio" de escuchar mis inflexiones de voz (lo cual podría o no 'delatar' mi lengua materna...), así que asumo que tu pregunta deriva de me has visto responder en inglés y español.

Técnicamente mi lengua materna es el español... pero soy completamente bilingüe y bicultural.

Rayos... tu pregunta me hace recordar una anécdota muy particular. Cuando estuve tomando clases de formación en interpretación jurídica (sí, también me metí en eso) mi profesora me dijo que en su opinión yo era una de las pocas personas que ella conocía cuya lengua materna era virtualmente imperceptible. En aquel momento no lo entendí muy bien, pero más adelante me di cuenta que era un enorme halago.... y es una característica linguística que me llena de gran orgullo.

Ahora bien, por favor... no pienses que soy una "creída", ¿sabes? Todavía mis susodichas habilidades no sirven como colateral para una nueva hipoteca. JAJAJAJA.... 

Saludos,
L.

P.D. Ahora háblame de tu lengua materna...


----------



## Leopold

Mi lengua materna, mi única lengua materna, es el español (de España, por precisar). Y poco más hay que contar. Estudié inglés durante muchos años y luego lo dejé y aprendí italiano. Ahora estoy retomando el inglés, pero se me sigue dando mejor el italiano (obviamente, que para eso son tan parecidos). 
La pregunta te la hice porque sé que en Puerto Rico habláis ambas (no sé si todos hablan ambas, pero bastantes al menos). Y porque te he visto responder a preguntas que sólo un hablante muy inmerso podría responder (ahora no recuerdo ninguna  pero créeme). Y haciendo alarde de copioso  vocabulario en las dos lenguas, así como de estructuras muy pulidas.
 En definitiva, que me resulta un placer poder contar con tu presencia en este foro. 

L.


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> Mi lengua materna, mi única lengua materna, es el español (de España, por precisar). Y poco más hay que contar. Estudié inglés durante muchos años y luego lo dejé y aprendí italiano. Ahora estoy retomando el inglés, pero se me sigue dando mejor el italiano (obviamente, que para eso son tan parecidos).
> La pregunta te la hice porque sé que en Puerto Rico habláis ambas (no sé si todos hablan ambas, pero bastantes al menos). Y porque te he visto responder a preguntas que sólo un hablante muy inmerso podría responder (ahora no recuerdo ninguna  pero créeme). Y haciendo alarde de copioso  vocabulario en las dos lenguas, así como de estructuras muy pulidas.
> En definitiva, que me resulta un placer poder contar con tu presencia en este foro.
> 
> L.



Caray, ¡me haces sonrojar, Leopold! Gracias por tu grandísimo halago. 
"Español de España"... debes tener ese lindo "ceceo" que acá en el Caribe se ha perdido completamente. 

Al terminar mi carrera universitaria hablaba 4 idiomas (EN, SP, FR, IT) pero los últimos dos "los perdí" por no tener nadie con quien practicarlos. Un día de estos retomo mis libros... a ver si me lo impongo como resolución de Año Nuevo.  

Saludos,
L.


----------



## Corel

Hola!!
He leido que muchos os dedicais a la Interpretación. Yo voy a terminar la carrera en menos de un mes y necesito ayuda. Me han pedido información sobre la Interpretación de Conferencias en el ámbito turístico, a ser posible centrada en ´la contratación turística. Llevo días buscando información, pero no hay nada que me convenza. Si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar porque tenga más idea que yo....

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## gringa de california

¿Qué es liaison en español en Mexico? Trabajo con dos agencias como una liaison. Comparto la información, explico qué está sucediendo o el problema a junta directiva de una organización. También ayudo a hacer que las cosas suceden con éxito.
What is liaison in Spanish in Mexico? I work with two agencies as a liaison. I share information, explain what is happening or the problem with the board members of such organization. I also successfully help make things happened.  
¡Por favor, corríjanme mis errores gramaticales!
 
Gracias por adelantado por su ayuda
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Me parece que eso es ser un *intermediario.*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Gringa:

En el contexto que ponés, me parece que una equivalencia válida sería la de: *liaison = enlace*

*Es decir, *trabajás con las dos agencias como un *enlace *entre ambas*.*

Saludos,


----------



## CABARET

Me suena a... Alianza??


----------



## Martintxo

Sin duda *enlace*, como dice Ayutuxte.


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, _liaison _es la palabra en francés para enlace


----------



## gringa de california

Martintxo said:


> Sin duda *enlace*, como dice Ayutuxte.


 
Quiere usted decir ayudante? Lo que significa assistant en inglés.

Perdón, ahora entiendo. Está de acuerdo con Ayutuxte.


----------



## xOoeL

enlace:
* 6.* m. Persona que establece o mantiene relación entre otras, especialmente dentro de alguna organización.

(del DRAE)


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Liaison*: "2. A person who acts as a link or go-between."

**Oxford American Dictionary*

Definición que refleja, en mi opinión y de acuerdo al contexto que proporcionás, lo que un "liaison" o "enlace" realiza.

Saludos de nuevo a Gringa y a todos los demás colegas foristas.


----------



## gringa de california

Ayutuxte said:


> *Liaison*: "2. A person who acts as a link or go-between."
> 
> **Oxford American Dictionary*
> 
> Definición que refleja, en mi opinión y de acuerdo al contexto que proporcionás, lo que un "liaison" o "enlace" realiza.
> 
> Saludos de nuevo a Gringa y a todos los demás colegas foristas.


 
Muchas gracias, Ayutuxte. Foristas es una palabra nueva para mi. He buscado con Wordreference.com, no tiene o no hay definición para la palabra foristas. Pero lo tiene me aparece lo que significa "members of the forum" o "forum members" en inglés.


----------



## Andor

gringa de california said:


> Muchas gracias, Ayutuxte. Foristas es una palabra nueva para mi. He buscado con Wordreference.com, no tiene o no hay definición para la palabra foristas. Pero lo tiene me aparece lo que significa "members of the forum" o "forum members" en inglés.



Es que es una palabra, ummm, informal 

Como 'forero', que viene a significar algo parecido


----------

